# Skyscraper @ night: Nina Tower, Hong Kong



## cnmark

Located in Tsuen Wan, it's one of the not so famous skyscrapers in Hong Kong - but definitely worth to look at!
Tower I: 80 floors / 319 m
Tower II: 42 floors / 164 m

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## john wilson

Niiiiice!! John Wilson. Heres one or two.


----------



## cnmark

John - these are great!:-!:-!

Especially #1 (love the clouds), #3 (empy city @ night) and #5 (love the traffic passing by).
Envy on your 16mm f/2.8 lens...

Cheers,

Markus


----------



## john wilson

Thanks Markus. I see we both enjoy the night. Youe photos are stunning! John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

How did you know about the 16mm-f/2.8?? John Wilson


----------



## cnmark

john wilson said:


> How did you know about the 16mm-f/2.8?? John Wilson


The EXIF data of pic #4, checked with NikonView.

I have a Sigma 12-24, but it does not deliver the stunning fisheye distortion.


----------



## cnmark

*Adding 2 shots: Skyscraper @ night: Nina Tower, Hong Kong*

This shows what can be done by playing with the white balance settings on the camera:


 ​


----------

